# Radio Award winning film music



## ArturasSaskinas (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Seems like I'm new here. Enjoying the forum 

Want to share something with you:

I composed music score for animation short film made by Joris Bacquet, Bastien Dubois and Simon Moreau and won RMF Classic Radio Award(best film music for radio) at Transatlantyk Film and Music Festival directed by Jan A.P. Kaczmarek.






All the Best,
Arturas Saskinas


----------

